# Tricks for feeling/making a baby kick/move



## ameliabedelia

I tend to get really worried about baby movement, if I don't feel the little guy moving around as much as normal. So, when that happens I am looking for tips/tricks I can try to encourage a few good kicks and relieve my worried mama mind, instead of just waiting.

I already know the lie down on your left side, drink juice, place hand on belly tip. That sometmies works, sometimes not for this guy.

Anyone else have any good tips for feeling movement???


----------



## AlpineMama

I always had luck when I took a warm (not boiling hot) bath. I don't know if I was just more relaxed or whether the babies feel the warmth of the water, or the water takes the pressure off them somehow... Either way, that was my never-fail trick.


----------



## mama_y_sol

I sometimes poke and gently shake this baby. He is fairly quiet and I too find that I get worried sometimes...my dh hates when I poke him and move him around, but I know I am not being rough and he is fine. Giving him a couple pokes/shakes usually works for me.

Drinking juice doesn't work well for me...a piece of candy does! Also, a large glass of water has worked well.

I notice he moves a bit more after I stop exercising...how about a brisk walk, then take a rest when you are done and see if you feel him/her?

My last idea would be some talking to your baby..."Mama is worried about you, would you please give me some kicks so I know you are okay?" that kind of thing. Really taking the time to connect with him/her.

Good luck Mama, I hope your baby kicks up a storm soon!


----------



## pinkshamrocks

I usually close my eyes and talk to the baby - asking her to give me a wiggle so that I know she's ok. Works like a charm. I really feel like we have a strong mother/daughter bond, but even if that's not it, just being still and focusing on my little doll helps. good luck!


----------



## mama_ani

Cold or hot drinks work with this little one. The other time he/she kicks like mad is when I am singing to my son. I think she/he is saying "Um Mom I can't get away, please STOP the torture!!"


----------



## uccellina

My babies are more likely to wiggle if I'm lying on my back, or slumped way down in a chair.


----------



## butterfly_mommy

I do the shake poke thing to get a kick.

One other thing that seems to work for my baby is if I lie or sit still close my eyes and do some really deep breathing. I always get at least a wiggle after a couple minutes of deep breathing.


----------



## Outofmymindyo

DH used to worry that I was somehow going to brain damage DD when I wiggled my belly with her. I dunno what finally got through to him that she was fine under all the fat and amniotic fluid. And on a funny side note...he literally thought it was AMBIOTIC until about 6 months in.


----------



## jsmith2279

Candy works great for me.

My baby moves when I'm startled/scared/or my adrenaline gets going. But I don't know that you'd want to use that.


----------



## Datura

My little energy sponge LOVES reiki energy. I do a self-healing session almost every evening and he starts kicking the second I start up.


----------



## kluella

Eating always seems to wake mine up. Also, if I have a spurt of activity like putting away a load of laundry, loading the dishwasher, and vacuuming, then lay down on my back, he goes crazy.


----------



## kittywitty

If all else fails, hard rock music.

I have found Pearl Jam's early albums to be great blasting on my belly with headphones. That usually gets a pretty big response.


----------



## lirpasirhc

Poking my belly, wiggling my butt/hips quickly, the cat purring on my lap, or my husband talking to the baby all work for me.


----------



## kluella

Oh yeah, mine loves to hear the cats purr!


----------



## patchynurse

I jiggle my lil fella now and then too. I have found music gets him going. Also if my DP talks directly to my belly very close. That and the second I lay in bed at night he starts rocking and rolling.


----------



## baggybears

I always seemed to feel a lot of movement with my first when I put something hot or cold on my tummy. She always reacted to the cold jelly the midwife used when listening to the heartbeat. Also, if I put cold lotion on.


----------



## secretresistance

Click Here!


----------



## butterfly_mommy

That song is so cute!







Thanks!


----------



## pazerific

my dd would always get very wiggley when i was in a warm bath, or if we listened to loud music and danced. (turns out she still LOVES both baths and music/dancing!







)


----------

